# KDE Fenster Fehler

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zurzeit ein grafisches problem mit meine Fenstern eher gesagt mit den buttons ich habe davon mal mal ein Pic zusammengestellt ich kanns sonst nicht so gut beschreiebn:

http://imageshack.us/f/42/kdefehler.png/

Was auch sehr häufig passiert ist, dass wenn ich auf etwas klicke zb. aufs K-Menü Icon dann sieht man ja die ganzen Menüs  (Einstellungen, System, Dienstprogramme usw.) aber manchmal wird mir das nur halb angezeigt so das ich nochmal neu drauf klicken muss damit ich alles sehen kann, dass ist sehr nervig ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine es ist komisch zu erklären

Oder wenn ich zb. im K-Menü (Traditionell) offen hab und dann auf System klicke kommt das Menü nicht ganz sondern nur halb man sieht dann nicht alle einträge.

Worann könnte das liegen ? ich bin der meinug das dieses dubiose verhalten erst seit dem auftrat als ich in mesa weitere USE Flags gestzet habe.

Aber ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.0.3  USE="egl gallium gles1 gles2 llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi -bindist -classic -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -vdpau (-wayland) -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB

```

Vieleicht weißt ja jemand von euch mehr und hatte das Problem auch schonmal

Gruß

----------

## franzf

Deine Screenshots zeigen eigentlich nut Buttons, die auf disabled gestellt sind, da sie bei Click nichts machen würden:

Links oben:

KDM erlaubt das Setzen des Font für Failure/Greeting nicht, wenn du im Themed mode bist. Auf der linken Seite den Haken bei "Themed Mode" wegmachen, und die Buttons sind Clickbar.

Mitte oben:

Du bist auf der start page == Übersicht, da macht ein Click auf "Übersicht" keinen Sinn  :Wink: 

Unten:

Das ist ein System-Emoticon-set, die kannst du nicht bearbeiten. Installier dir eines z.B. über den Button unten "Get new Icon Themes", das wird bei dir im $HOME gespeichert, da hast du Schreibrechte und kannst die einzelnen Icons bearbeiten.

Der Rest liest sich nach "Grafik-Bug".

Kannst du mal posten, welchen Grafik-Treiber du installiert hast und welchen Kernel du verwendest. Evtl. hilft ja ein Update auf den neuesten Kernel.

----------

## linux88

Ja das stimmt schon das die auf disabled  stehen aber die sehen so pixelig aus das hatte ich nicht als ich KDE zum erstem mal installiert habe da waren die zwar auch grau hinterlegt aber ohne diese schwarzen kleine pixelige pünktchen die sind auf den bild schwer zu erknennen aber hier live vorm bild sieht die die sehr gut.

Das hat sich aber jetzt erledigt:

Ich habe jetzt mal bei mesa ein paar USE Flags entfernt und dann mese neu Installiert dann hab ich die USE Flags wieder mit reingenommen und wieder neu Installiert schließlich habe ich ein 

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

gemacht und danach ein reboot  jetzt habe ich es nicht mehr problem also gelöst die buttons sehen wieder normal aus.

----------

## firefly

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Hier hab ich nochmal ein Bild von den Buttons gemacht jetzt aber größer  mit neu und alt:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/screen10qo.png/

 

für mich sieht das nicht nach einem Fehler aus. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob Qt statt das kde theme eine art fallback theme verwendet für die Darstellung. Die Buttons sehen so aus wie unter windows 95/98.

Und da kann es gut sein, dass die Schrift-Darstellung für einen disabled button so körnig aussieht.

Durch deinen rebuild von world hast du wohl das Problem mit dem Theme behoben.

Das mit der fehlerhaften Darstellung von Fenstern kenne ich nur von den properitären AMD Treibern (fglrx bzw ati-drivers) und da auch nur im Zusammenhang mit den Desktopeffekten

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal zum Testen den aktuelltsten Kernel unkeyworden?

Also

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

falls du gentoo-sources verwendest und ein amd64-System hast. Falls nicht einfach anpassen.

kernel installieren und nach ANleitung zum kernel-Update vorgehen.

Aktuell ist kernel-3.4.4. Einiges an GPU-Kram ist mittlerweile im Kernel, und speziell seitens radeon hat sich da seit 3.2 einiges getan.

----------

## linux88

Okay wollte ebn nur mal Fragen ob diese Anleitung dazu ausreichend ist 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml

Desweiteren wollte ich fragen bevor ich damit loslege ob meine einstellungen die ich im kernel selebr vorgenommen habe bestehen beleiben ?

ich habe mein Kernel mit 

```
genkernel all
```

 anfertigen lassen aber zusätzlich habe ich selber noch ein paar veränderrunegn vorgenommen.

Gruß

----------

## franzf

Die Konfiguration des alten Kernels ist in /usr/src/<altes_kernel_verzeichnis>/.config gespeichert.

Also z.B. /usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2/.config

Dies .config Datei aus dem alten Kernel-Verzeichnis ins neue kopieren. Dann gehst du in das Verzeichnis des neuen Kernels und machst

```
make oldconfig
```

Du wirst dabei gebfragt, ob du bestimmte Optionen anmachen willst. Das meiste sollte mit den Vorgaben gut funktionieren, evtl. ist aber das ein oder andere dabei, was dich interessiert. y/n/m um feste/nicht/als Modul zu bauen, ? zur Erklärung, oder 1-x, wenn du mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten hast.

Danach make && make modules_install, kernel-image nach /boot kopieren, Eintrag in grub.conf anpassen (alten Eintrag unbedingt als funktionierenden Fallback lassen, falls du irgend wo einen Fehler gemacht hast!) -> reboot

(Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nichts vergessen...)

----------

## linux88

So ich habs geschafft......   einen Kernel Panic zu bekommen  :Sad: 

Ich habe deine schritte befolgt mein alten kernel kann ich starten aber den neuen nicht dann steht da was von kernel panic wenn ich den neuen booten möchte

Meine grub.conf sieht nun so aus:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#Alterkernel den ich mit genkernel all erzeugt habe

title Gentoo Linux x86-3.2.12 Edit 21.06.2012

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo

#Neuer Kernel den ich nach deiner Anletiung erzeugt habe

title Gentoo Linux x86-3.4.4                

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.4.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

```

hie rnoch ein auszug aus /boot:

```
boot  initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo  kernel-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo  System.map-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo

grub  kernel-3.4.4-gentoo     
```

Worann könnte das liegen ?

Ist das eventuell schlimm wenn ein kernel mit genkernel all erzeugt worden ist und der andere nicht ?

Falls von Intresse hier noch das verzeichniss /usr/src :

```
linux  linux-3.2.12-gentoo  linux-3.4.4-gentoo

```

----------

## franzf

Ich denke es liegt an der fehlenden initramfs. Ich kenn mich aber mit genkernel nicht wirklich aus (verwende ich nicht...).

scheinbar gibt es bei genkernel die Option "--kernel-config". Wenn du ins kernel-Source-Verzeichnis gehst und dort 

```
genkernel --kernel-config=.config all
```

 machst, sollte es denke ich auch gehen. Dann noch die grub.conf mit der initramfs erweitern (oder macht das genkernel auch automatsisch?) vllt. klappt dann der reboot.

Evtl. klappt bei dir das ganze auch ohne dem .config kopieren:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421027

Dazu brauchst du aber die kernel-Option "Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz" unter "General setup -> Kernel .config support".

Da kernel aktualisieren sowieso irgendwann auf dich zukommt, ist das hier sicher keine schlechte Übung  :Wink:  Irgendwann wird das zur Routine.

----------

## linux88

HAbe das jetzt gemacht und bekome folgende ausgabe :

```
linux-3.4.4-gentoo # genkernel --kernel-config=.config all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --kernel-config=.config all

* Linux Kernel 3.2.12-gentoo for x86...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/src/linux-3.4.4-gentoo/.config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.2.12-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.2.12-gentoo modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.2.12-gentoo

* blkid: >> Using cache

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     real_root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4"

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

```

Ledier wurde immernoch kein neuere initramfs erzeugt wie soll ich das noch hinbekommen ?

EDIT:

Bon nochmal alles durchgegangen leider ohne erfolg.

Was mich aber auch stutzig macht das mir genkernel keine neue Initramfs erstellt, wenn man gentoo installiert nach der Deutschen anleitung und man bei Kernel angekommen ist

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 und man genkernel benutzt wird die initramfs automatisch erstellt.

 *Quote:*   

> Sobald genkernel beendet ist, werden ein Kernel, ein voller Satz Module und eine initial ram disk (initramfs) erstellt sein. Wir werden den Kernel und initrd benutzen wenn wir später in diesem Handbuch einen Bootloader konfigurieren. Schreiben Sie den Namen des Kernels und den Ihrer initrd auf, da Sie diese brauchen werden, wenn Sie die den Bootloader konfigurieren. Die initrd wird direkt nach dem Booten gestartet um die Hardware Autoerkennung zu starten (genau wie auf der Installations-CD) bevor Ihr "echtes" System startet. 

 

Quelle: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Jedoch wird es kein zweites mal für den neuen kernel erstellt da ist die frage doch wieso und warum?

----------

## schmidicom

Bevor du dir jetzt am Kernel einen abbrichst (wobei ich nicht behaupten will das es nicht wichtig ist sich damit auseinander zu setzten) würde ich empfehlen etwas einfacheres auszuprobieren was sich leicht wieder rückgängig machen lässt:

1. Versuch doch einfach mal mal das qtgraphicssystem auf nativ umzustellen mit "eselect qtgraphicssystem set X" (X soll eine Zahl sein, bei mir steht 1 für nativ aber ob das auch bei dir so ist solltest du erst mit "eselect qtgraphicssystem list" überprüfen). Dadurch konnte ich bei meinem Laptop ziemlich unschöne Grafikeffektfehler umgehen die meinen Desktop nach und nach zum absturz brachten.

2. Um die Darstellung von Schriften zu verbessern habe ich bei mir mit "eselect fontconfig enable X" die beiden Einträge "10-autohint.conf" und "10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf" aktiviert.

----------

## linux88

So ich habe jetzt nochmal alles neu gemacht mit dem Kernel.

Diesmal mit erfolg ich glaub mein Fehler war das ich beim ersten mal nicht den Kernel link geändert habe der guckte nämlich immernoch auf 3.2.12.

Diesmal habe ich den Kernel Link geändert 

```
eselect kernel set 2
```

 und dann ein genkernel all durchgeführt

Jetzte habe ich auch initramfs im /boot  mit dabei für den neuen Kernel anschließend grub.conf angepasst und reboot siehe da er läuft  :Smile: 

War wohl ein totaler noob fehler von mir aber naja jetzt weiß ich so langsam wie es geht.

Das einzigste Problem was ich mit dem Kernel jetzt habe das mir dieser Eintrag fehlt

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers
> 
>     -> Network device support
> 
>         -> Wireless LAN
> ...

 

Das muss ich aktiviert haben für meine Wlan karte im kernel 3.2.12 ist dieser auch vorhanden, leider gibt es diesen eintag im kernel 3.4.4 aber nicht.

Ich habe den kernel aber auch nicht neu gebaut sondern die alte .config verwendet nach Anleitung gemacht

```
# cd /etc/kernels

# cp kernel-config-x86-3.2.12-gentoo  kernel-config-x86-3.4.4-gentoo

# genkernel all
```

Gibt es da eine möglichkeit diesen Eintrag hinzuzufügen ?

Quelle 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml

ganz unten.

@schmidicom

Danke für dein Tipp

schaut bei mir nun so aus

```
# eselect qtgraphicssystem list

Available Qt Graphics Systems:

  [1]   native *

  [2]   opengl (experimental)

  [3]   raster (default)

Exploit jerome # 

```

Das hat soweit geholfen das ich diese Fehler nicht mehr im K-menü habe dafür aber umsomehr im Firefox wenn ich auf die Menü einträge klicke ich probier jetzt mal opengl aus standart war raster:

Man was für eine schwere Geburt.

Gruß

EDIT:

opengl bringt alles zum absturz habe es jetzt wieder auf native

Wie oben beschrieben ist das dubiose verhalten jetzt halb weg es taucht nurnoch im geöffnete Fenster auf wie bsp. firefox,trminal usw wenn ich dort auf die Menüeinträge klicke.

EDIT2:

Wlan funktioniert wieder musste nur

```

Device Drivers

    -> Broadcom specific AMBA

        -> < > BCMA support 
```

Aktivieren damit ich den vermissten Eintrag bekomme beim kernel 3.2.12 musste das aber deaktiviert sein also genau umgekehrt.

das hatte mir der  forrestfunk81 im diesen Thread mitgeteilt https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-926922.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, da war noch was.... Also mit 3.2 wurde der brcm80211 Treiber aus dem Staging Bereich in den normalen Bereich aufgenommen, kann aber nur aktiviert werden wenn der bcma Treiber deaktiviert ist (Diskussion dazu hier). Das witzige dabei ist, dass ab 3.3 der brcm80211 den bcma Treiber nutzt. Wie die Kernel Config mit 3.2 im Detail aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die 3.2er Version übersprungen hab. Du kann entweder den 3.2er Kernel nehmen, bcma deaktiveren und den brcm aktivieren oder auf 3.4 wechseln und die Konfiguration von oben nehmen. Für letzteres musst du den Kernel in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen. 

 

Jetzt bleicbt jedoch immernoch das Problem mit dem Fehler in der grafik trotz kernelk 3.4.4 hat sich erstmal nichts verändert und auf native umstellen hat nur so ein halbfertiges ergebinis geliefert aber immerhin schonmal ein fortschritt

Gruß

----------

